# Chytrid causes electrolyte imbalance.



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

We now know how chytrid kills frogs.

BBC NEWS | Science & Environment | Secrets of frog killer laid bare


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

This is an huge step in the right direction to finding a solution! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I just read the article published in Science. Very interesting and very promising. I wonder if chytrid is present in a lot of captive populations, but not noticed because of regular supplementation. The article said that frogs showed improvement when given oral electrolytes (yes, they died in the end, but they also weren't given electrolytes until they lost the righting reflex, so I wonder if it was too late). I wonder if the constant supplementation aids in "hiding" chytrid in captive animals...


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

MonarchzMan said:


> I wonder if chytrid is present in a lot of captive populations, but not noticed because of regular supplementation.


It will be interesting to see the results of TWI's captive chytrid study. Test kits will hopefully be going out soon.


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

The Dutch foundation "Ravon" has also been testing amphibians in nature and in captivity in the Netherlands and Belgium. Paper on the results of that study is being written now and will be published soon.
From what I hear they were expecting more chytrid-contaminations in captive collections than they actually found


----------

